# Engineering Statistics موقع مفيد



## صناعة المعمار (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم


http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/​


----------



## Genius Engineer (26 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا Genius Engineer على الرد:7: 

امل ان تستفيد من الموقع


----------



## alfares95 (30 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك نرجو المزيد


----------



## friend (30 مارس 2006)

موضوع أكثر من رائع

بارك الله فيك

هل من الممكن تطبيق الأحصاء الهندسي في مجال تقنية المعلومات أم أنه فقط محصور لتطبيقات الانتاج والمصانع؟

تحياتي


----------



## معماريون (1 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياصانع المعمار
ممكن تفيدنا هل الموقع يفيدنا نحن المعماريين
وشكرا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم


هذا الموضوع يفيد الكثيرين مهندسين وغير مهندسين
لكن لا اعلم بالتحديد مدى اهميته بمجال تقنية المعلومات والعمارة:81: او بالاحرى كيف يطبق بهذين المجالين


للتنويه:الاسم صناعة المعمار وليس صانع المعمار يا معماريون:84: 

اشكر الجميع على المرور


----------



## الروبوتر (2 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أبريل 2006)

_

الروبوتر وعليكم السلام

اشكرك على المرور والرد



تحياتي:84: _


----------



## ابن البلد (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن الواحد يعتمد على هذا الموقع في كثير من المجالات.
لكن أريد أن أشبع من ملتقى المهندسين أولا


----------



## eng_eslam (27 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر للمشرفة /صناعة المعمار على المجهود المبذول 
واتمنى ان نستفيد جميعا بمحتويات الموقع ........


----------



## أحمد مارفل (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الموقع مفيد جدا يا صناعه المعمار . شكرا على مجهودك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## حمدى عبد الكريم (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الموقع مفيد جدا وشكرا لكم


----------



## الماسترو (28 أكتوبر 2006)

:15:


أحمد مارفل قال:


> الموقع مفيد جدا يا صناعه المعمار . شكرا على مجهودك وننتظر منك المزيد


:80:


----------



## abdo1 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير:15:


----------



## amir eleslam (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكى الله كل خير ياصناعة المعمار 

مازلتى تمتعينا بكل جديد ومفيد 

اسأل الله الا يحرمكِ ثواب هذا ان شاء الله 

وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## المهندس الغيور (26 نوفمبر 2006)

amir eleslam قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير ياصناعة المعمار
> 
> مازلتى تمتعينا بكل جديد ومفيد
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شبلي موعد
eng_eslam
أحمد مارفل
حمدى عبد الكريم
الماسترو
abdo1
amir eleslam
المهندس الغيور

اخوتي الافاضل : أنا من تشكركم على ذوقكم وتشجيعكم الله يرضى عليكم ويطمئن بالكم​


----------

